# Vista audio drivers AD1986A



## narangz (May 20, 2007)

Guys where can I find drivers for AD1986A Sound MAX for my ASUS M2NPV-MX Mobo? Windows have  installed drivers by default but i am not impressed. There are no drivers available at ASUS website. Help!


----------



## dreamzchm (May 22, 2007)

Analog devices have no vista ready drivers as yet ,.....hmmm i guess...!!!


----------



## maxman (May 22, 2007)

heres the latest soundmax driver for vista

*dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Driver/Audio/ADI/AudioAD1986A610x6100_Vista.zip


----------



## narangz (May 23, 2007)

@max- well i already downloaded those drivers but they dont work correctly. mic doesnt work(i hear my own voice whe i speak the other person doesnt)


----------

